# Keeping Bumble Bees for Honey? Any Bumble experts?



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

Bumble bees store no honey to speak of.
They don't need to since the colony does not over-winter.


----------



## iesusko (Apr 20, 2016)

https://badbeekeepingblog.com/2016/04/25/bumblebee-honey-for-sale/

This is the link that got me thinking about it.

I know they don't make winter stores but I thought the queen excluder might entice them to store something. That is, if it would even work on bumble bees. They do store nectar, just not much. I assume if the colony grew large enough there could be enough to at least have a taste by the end of summer. Just thought it could be fun to try. Though I do realize they don't usually have much if any surplus nectar. I am also not sure if they separate nectar and pollen or if they just throw it all in the same cell, like bee bread.


----------

